# Sweetney vs. Lampe



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

If you were picking #9, who would you choose? I've just finished watching the Knicks Summer League games in Salt Lake City on NBA.com. I had to catch up, because some of you guys weren't on your jobs with posts and everything...anyway, watching Lampe play, you have to be amazed at this guy for his size and age. He just turned 18 a few months ago, so watching this 7 ft kid help bring the ball up in pressure situations, his court vision while handling the ball is amazing...he's only 18. Then, you see him shoot. From my perspective, the shot might look a little flat but just a little. He can shoot the ball, he can play in the low post, and once he learns the speed of the game and slow down...stop rushing his shot, (he misses too many gimmes) he'll be nearly unstoppable in the post. Patience and time, my friends, that is what Lampe needs. My only gripe with Lampe is that on the low block, I think he plays a little BELOW the rim. I would like him to just jump straight up and throw it down on someone...even my owm mother, I wouldn't care, just to be able to see him do it or if he can do it. Maybe he has no vertical?...hmmm... I think that's a valid question. Sweetney is going to have to develope a consistent 15 footer to be able to survive in this league called the NBA as opposed to the Big East which he came from. When Sweetney gets the ball down low, he has to gather himself and pump fake to try to get from amongst the trees he's trying to rise above. Watching him down low is sometimes ugly. To see him doing yeoman's work down low and to not get off a good shot, because he can't get any room, is disturbing. Well, if he can GROW another 5 inches, he'll be the MAN. Oh, wait...he's through growing...awww, that's too bad. I hear Lampe has another inch or two to grow before he's through...hmmm. The Knicks drafted Sweetney at the #9 spot without a bit of hesitation. A player that fits the mold of a few people on the team already. If the Knicks weren't lucky, we wouldn't be having this comparison, because Lampe would have been picked up by someone else...tell me what you think...Who has the most potential? If you were picking 9 all over again, who would you choose? Let's get at it...posts been kinda lame, no fights or bickering or nothing...can't we all just...get along???


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

I mentioned on a few of my posts that in all the games I saw Lampe play he has yet to dunk it. Maybe he has no hops? He also seemed to show he has some clutch in his game. A few of his shots came with time running down. Did you notice his step back fall away jump shot, ala Bird, its sweet. Though, I would defintely like to see him take it to the hole. 

As far as Sweetney goes, he had a nice 15 ft jumper going, but he looks like nothing more than another Weatherspoon. Thats why I don't get the pick by Layden. 

Did you get to see the Suns - Knick game? Charpakarba looks like he got a handle. He runs the floor well and had a few nasty dunks.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

We prolly woulda been better off picking Nick Collison with the 9th pick. Im not feeling Sweetney either but im gonna reserve all prejudices to an extent until he plays a season. Or atleast a half a season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am glad the Knicks got both. On the insider both Sweetney and Lampe were in the top 10 of rookies, so the Knicks made two good picks.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

i keep on thinking, in 1-2 years we will have the 6th man of the year(van horn) if you have lampe scoring 20 a game then off the bench comes van horn(c'mon guys gotta admit any team would want a 6th man like that) our bad years are almost over, layden's years in NY are numbered at least 1 more lottery pick(unless dyess comes then we will be scary)then you have sweetney, hes NBA ready and a beast in the frontline great 9th pick then you get a futer superstar at 30, WOW knicks in 2006!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Your way too positive. layden would find a way to ruin everything. He found nothing for the Jazz to look forward too (he was lucky stockton and maleone stuck around) and three years later theyre predicted to be the worst team in the league. Notice how the knicks are slowly getting worse by the year.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Laydensucks, you know I've read all YOUR posts, and yeah it seems like he has no hops, but then sometimes he grabs a rebound in traffic over players, and it makes you wonder. And yeah, I looked at the Suns/Knicks game and observed how fast he was able to put points on the board after a slow start. Watching the game, I found Sweetney struggling to get his shot off in the low post. It's going to be tough for him to make his living down there. He can step out and hit the 15 footer, but that's not why the Knicks drafted him, was it? He was drafted for his low post presence. The Knicks got lucky by being able to draft Lampe at 30. Imagine, just having Sweetney and Vranes, who the Knicks were going to draft at 30, before realizing Lampe dropping like a lead ball.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I was very very surprise with the Sweetney pick*

The Knicks seem to like GeorgeTown players thinking that maybe they found another Ewing or something. But Sweetney at 9, I don't get it. He played good the first summer league game than got worst which troubles me. When you think of all the good players picked after, it kind of makes you sick to your stomach. He is an undersided PF and there are many out there.

But maybe Sweetney will play better during the season.

Now if Lampe can dunk we got ourselves a break, but if not....

There are still some unknowns with this draft.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I think a reason the Knicks drafted him is because of name recognition. We knew who he was. So essentially, it was a *safe* pick. As the season goes on, we should see what type of value we had at #9. If not it's just more fuel for the fire for Mr. Layden funeral pyre...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Sorry Guys*

But layden once again proved he is an absolute idiot ands a terrible judge of talent..Sweetneys gane is BELOW the rim and hes 6'7"...He is probably as good as he is gonna get,,Yet,that moron picks him at number 9...Thru sheer good luck,Lampe falls in the draft and the knicks stel him..Now layden looks like a genius when in reality he should be fired for utter stupidity...

I have no clue where Sweetney fits in..Then again,I have no clue why we have Weatherspoon,Harrington,Thomas,Van Horn and every other verticaly challenged or soft power foward in the league..oh yeah,and one with a shredded patella tendon that we traded Nene and camby for


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey truth, what's the deal? Yeah, you're right about everything. Imagine if we had Nene and Camby and Lampe and Sweetney. I put Sweetney at the end because he does play below the rim. He is going to find the real world very harsh. He is a hard working guy, you can see that, but he is still undersized. He is not as talented as Charles Barkley to make up for it, or even as talented as LJ. Both were undersized for their positions but made it work for them. Layden got bailed out when Lampe fell to them at 30. I watched the MSG war room coverage of the draft. The Knicks were looking to draft Vranes at 30, before noticing Lampe sliding by the second. It makes you wonder who is doing the scouting for the team?


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

We wouldn't have Lampe because the 30th pick came back in the Camby-McDyess trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*draft luck*

Thats exactly my point,regarding how lucky and dumb layden is..if we didnt have the 30th pick from the trade,he would have picked sweetney over lampe,which in my mind is a big mistake.....

Have you ever seen clips of LJ when his back was healthy??He was ridiculously explosive and could really get up...Maybe if we luck out,Sweetney could be an Elton Brand type player,but Lampe could be something special


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes, we did acquire the 30th pick in the draft because of the Denver trade last year. The Knicks would have passed on Lampe, and the world still would turn. If Sweetney could turn into an Elton Brand type of player, Layden would save a lot of face. I will always question his creditbility with every move he makes.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm a Heat fan and i hate the Knicks, but Mike Sweetney is going to be Rookie of the Year, if Mcdyess doesn't play. I don't know if any of you ever had the chance to see him play in college, but he was an absolute beast. I dont care if he's undersized he can block shots and rebound with the best of em. Against the National Champion Orangemen he almost got a quadruple double. He put up like 30/15/7/5 going up against Melo and company. I really don't know anything about Lampe but Sweetney is going to be good.


----------

